

Tron 2.0 - Full HD Trailer - jamesk2
http://www.flynnlives.com/media/video/0xendgame.aspx

======
jerf
Well... I think I'm underwhelmed, though I'm not quite sure.

(Later edit: IMHO, Scriptor's comment invalidates much of this, though I'll
leave it for posterity's sake. Thank you.)

Tron 1 wasn't about "lightcycles". If you honor the original movie and
understand it, it should be clear that lightcycles are just part of the local
landscape because of the lightcycle game, along with the other stuff there.
Another contemporaneous computer system would have more local flavor; modern
computer systems have yet more richness to draw on.

If Tron 2 is just the standard Hollywood mishmash rehashing of old themes with
no particular comprehension of what made the original special, count me out.
Tron _ought_ to be something that can be made into a universe as rich as Star
Trek, honestly, if you take the core concepts from the first movie and just
run with it, but if you're going to get stuck on "remixing" the peripheral
concepts, meh.

I might be wrong, and this might be in a "game" context, though it still seems
pretty abusive of the lightcycle context.

~~~
Scriptor
Wikipedia has a brief description of this one:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tron_Legacy>

I think rather than being a full trailer for the movie, this is more of a
single, and visually cool, scene to hype up people not familiar to the
original.

~~~
jerf
Thank you for the link. That does render much of the thrust of my criticism
incorrect, as it does work in context.

Again, here's hoping.

------
jamesk2
I went to see the original when I as at Atari Computer Camp decades ago. Yes,
there was one and we learned logo and basic.

I liked programming then but after the movie I felt like I had a mission. Live
Code.

And I'm actually on that mission still today.

------
__david__
So I thought the cycles looked absolutely great! But the people looked badly
animated. Their limbs moved in a way that seemed to me like the motion
equivalent of the uncanny valley.

~~~
CrLf
I immediately noticed that too and I'm wondering, why insist on doing CGI
characters instead of the plain old green screen? The CGI characters fit more
seamlessly into the scene, yes, but I find mocuh more easy to ignore the small
imperfections of green screen compositing than the weird movements of CGI
characters.

~~~
rms
What's odd is that animating CGI characters realistically is a solved problem.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_capture>

------
cesare
I'm just a compound interest program.

~~~
jamesk2
In the sequel, he's now a web 2.0 social fiance application with a neural
network that does realtime stock market transaction processing.

------
chaosmachine
[http://wdmp-7.vo.llnwd.net/d1/wdsmp/TRON/VFXConcept/Grid_VFX...](http://wdmp-7.vo.llnwd.net/d1/wdsmp/TRON/VFXConcept/Grid_VFX_ConceptTest_1080.mov)

Direct link to the 1080p trailer download.

------
thunk
Tron Guy better get a cameo.

------
Musashi
AWESOME! Need to go back and watch the original again...

------
crcoffey
Left me with a disappointing lack of enthusiasm.

It felt... empty. There wasn't enough to excite me.

------
iamwil
What's with all this fluff on the front page?

------
quickpost
Cool use of special effects.

